# Going Into a Restaurant by Myself



## lb756 (May 31, 2008)

I thought I would write a positive thing here, seeing as though it is the Positive Thinking forum. (P.S I noticed this ought to have gone in the Triumphs forum, but never mind.)

Last year at university, if I attended all my lectures for that week, on a Friday I would treat myself to going somewhere to eat - however, because I was always too anxious to go into proper places to eat, I invariably went to McDonalds, which is not the best or the healthiest option, because there isn't a "stigma" attached to going there by yourself. I've always found it frustrating because especially in London, if you look well enough, you can find anything.

Yesterday, during my lunch break I walked down to Soho (it's a mishmash of restaurants, vinyl shops, nightclubs and kinky sex outlets) and actually went into a nice vegetarian restaurant (not a vegetarian, but I do like the food) and ordered lunch without feeling anxious and worrying about whether or not people were staring at me.

This is big step forward for me, because it means I'm free to go and find nice places to eat, not just relying on fast food and supermarkets.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

Good job!

I experience anxiety when going out to eat also. I'm able to go by myself these days, but I still get incredibly anxious about it. Sometimes it's easier just to not go and stay in my apartment, but I'm trying to stop that behaviour (I seem to go through spells of agoraphobia frequently.) :/

I don't like people watching me eat, or watching me buy food. Actually, I hate it.  I know how hard it is!


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I only really go out and eat alone when i am on holiday, but i'm desperate to go to a local Lobster restaurant. I just feel strange going alone to places where i'm in danger of seeing someone i know.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Wow that's great well done


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, good job.  I'm still too scared to eat by myself in a real restaurant, though I eat by myself all the time at school.


----------



## theuprising (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah I think I'm like you, over a lot of my SA, and now I'm just loserish, and don't have too good social skills in making friends. Guess I have to make my suite more invitable and make more invites?

Like I can be in the most socially awkward situation, and I tell myself "I can handle it", "I have the right to be here", and, "screw what other people think, my actions are justified, if someone asks me why I'm all alone I'll ask them to come join me, or say that I'm working through social awkwardness. I have nothing to lose.", and I'll be fine. Now time to grind up those social skills, I'm looking at it like an rpg , I think I'm lvl 15/100

EDIT: to gaz, yeah I would never do that, but I usually go to places where other people i know go WITH other people, or atleast one friend, to make it not socially awkward. Because otherwise its incredibly awkward, their rep for you goes doooown.


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

lb756 said:


> I thought I would write a positive thing here, seeing as though it is the Positive Thinking forum. (P.S I noticed this ought to have gone in the Triumphs forum, but never mind.)
> 
> Last year at university, if I attended all my lectures for that week, on a Friday I would treat myself to going somewhere to eat - however, because I was always too anxious to go into proper places to eat, I invariably went to McDonalds, which is not the best or the healthiest option, because there isn't a "stigma" attached to going there by yourself. I've always found it frustrating because especially in London, if you look well enough, you can find anything.
> 
> ...


That is a really good achievement, good job ! I don't think I would be able to do that !


----------



## Ing (Oct 23, 2009)

That's really great. I'm afraid to eat alone at restaurants, but I imagine it could be nice to just relax by yourself and while eating a good meal once in a while. I might try sometime.


----------



## cnj123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very true. McDonalds and other places like that are even tough enough for some, but somewhat easier to do than "proper" restaurants. Eating alone in a "real" restaurant is a big step for many. Good for you. Baby steps can lead to great things. Go get 'em.


----------



## Saqq (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I could make it into a Jack Astor's alone -- their buffalo chicken strips are to die for... or at least they could make a dine out portion to their restaurant :yes


----------

